# Some SOB stole my smoker!



## travcoman45 (Jan 28, 2008)

Man am I burnt!!

Came home from a weekend away and my smoker is gone! I can't believe it, it is one I had built myself out of a single door stainless steel freezer, had hot and cold smoke features and ran on propane. Man some people, nobody in the neighborhood has seen anything. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Jeez, guess I'll have to start collecting parts to build another one. Think this one is going to stay in the garage now!

Bummed for now:
Tip.


----------



## abelman (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. It's one thing to steal an easily replacable item but it's a whole nother game to steal a custom smoker. 

Hopefully, someone in the neighborhood is playing a cruel practical joke.

Good luck


----------



## desertlites (Jan 29, 2008)

dang damn I so sorry,I hate a thief!!!!!!!!! My bro's $800 tiller stolen last week-third 1. I glad I live where I do-we look after each other,and shoot & ask questions later. sorry for your loss.


----------



## white cloud (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats irritating damn low lifes And we do the same here. We use the three S's        S.S.S. here to Shoot, Shovel and Shut up


----------



## monty (Jan 29, 2008)

I live alone, for now, in a really out of the way spot. Here we also do the SSS method. But a sneak thief needs to be treated a bit differently.

I have a lot of valuable equipment about and it is all under surveillance 24/7. Two motion detector game cameras and a wide angle digital camera with a remote recorder.

Got back a chainsaw and contacted another dude I saw "taking a look around".

They really think twice when you produce their picture, to include a license plate.

I feel for your loss. Something you created was stolen and the purp will never appreciate the work and spirit you put into it.

Invest in a bit of protection.

Cheers!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss of the smoker.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 29, 2008)

Man that really sucks! One you built and stainless to boot. I moved mine from my back drive to my old patio slab at my wifes insistence after she realized how much time and money went into it. Hope something good turns up for you.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 29, 2008)

That really stinks!!! I'd like to poke someone right in the eye with a hot rod that messes with another mans stuff!!


----------



## smokeinpa (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow sorry to here about your loss. Make's it even worse the time you spent building it. Hope you find the person(s) who have taken it.


----------



## kookie (Jan 29, 2008)

Man that sucks..... Sorry to hear about it............ I would invest in a shot gun..... Well hope you either find the smoker or get a new one......

Kookie


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 29, 2008)

Tip, If you have any pictures be sure and post them so we can keep an eye out on ebay and places like that.

Sorry to hear about things of that nature and would like to string a thief up by the b_ _ _ _'_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt dan (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats a tough one, does your insurance cover anything like that. Something good will come from it, maybe  you have a better design or ideas for the next one, hopefully funded by insurance.


----------



## zdave (Jan 29, 2008)

Keep an eye on Ebay and your local Craigslist--maybe it will turn up.  That's a bummer.  Good luck with your next build.


----------



## badss (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep...that really sucks dude. As Monty said...I would post a pic or two...can't hurt. Even thou I don't have survailance, I put up the signs just to deter anyone and make them think I do have it. I even put up a BEWARE of Dog sign and had the gas Company call me one day at work as they were leaning over the back gate trying to call my dog that I didn't have and they were scared as hell to enter the back yard for fear of getting bit. Then I told them the truth that I didn't have a dog and they were a little miffed...but hey...does the job in most cases thou....just seems to keep people out! Whoever took that unit...didn't do it alone and to print off a couple of pics and offer a reward often works as well. Post them in common area's to your place....never know. Even if its a small reward ...its amazing what people will do for money. Chances are...whoever took it...cased you out or knew you were leaving! Monty is right thou....one doesn't have to spend a lot of money investing in a survailance system ...I know I am going to. In todays world we often have to take measures and think like a thief at times in order to protect our belongings. A hundrd years ago we used to hang horse theives and there weren't too many of them suckers around....what the hell happened with that anyway? Stealing someones smoker should be just cause to lynch someone in my mind. Sorry for your loss bro...Hope it turns out for ya.


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear of such an atrocity.  If there is a silver lining in all this would be that no one was hurt.  Good luck in your recovery efforts.

--Jr


----------



## gramason (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, they probably don't even know how to use it. Good luck, hope it turns up.


----------



## short one (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Hope it turns up and comes home soon.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 29, 2008)

What a low down thing to do!
Sorry for your loss, hope you get it back.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Man. that is one bummer, hits you below the belt. When you finish your next smoker, I'd tie a pitbull to it and have a sign around his neck that says "I have AIDS". I would definetely consider a way to bolt that puupy down into concrete. let us know what kind of parts you need, we might have some spare stuff to send you. I've got an extra wire ( for 4 grids) rack track that was for a GOSM, they sent the wrong part. I'll post a new thread with a pic.


----------



## habaneroman (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you serious... man that really stinks!!

I hope that whoever stole it, doesn't even know how to use it!  Can you use your homeowners insurance to get a new one??

Well... my next smoke will be for you my friend... best of luck!


----------



## zapper (Jan 29, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that.

 I hate reading about things like this, it just p*sses me off. 

If you have a pic to post we could help look in the auction areas of the web with you. 

Putting out fliers or posters locally could help as well.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 29, 2008)

That is way low. As was mentioned about keeping an eye out on Ebay be sure to check out your local Craigs list and your pawn shops too.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, It stinks. Finally settled down some. Never got around to taking pictures, guess I'll have to start. The thing that bugs me most is, they probably won't even use it, being stainless, I have the terrible feeling they simply scrapped it out! That would be the greatest shame of all! Used to be you could trust people, but I guess I need to quit living in the past (which I hate to do) and start playing by todays rules.

Well, Have to start working on designing the next unit. Think I might go a bit smaller so I can keep this one in the garage. Might go electric this time too. Just have to set and think on it some more. Thanks for all the thoughts. Keep an eye on your stuff, cause someone else probably is!

Tip.


----------



## richtee (Jan 30, 2008)

Both Dutch and I specialize in security. Drop me a PM and I'll see what can be set up, no profit on my end.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 30, 2008)

sounds like a inside job to me.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 30, 2008)

travcoman45
Your stolen smoker sounds similar to my set up. If me posting a pic of mine helps descibe yours, I hope it will help.






If the thiefs are caught, I hope their nuts get nailed to a stump and they tip them over.


----------



## allen (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss of a smoker, I have cheap one's but when it comes to a smoke you don't mess with his smoker/or his toy's. My smokers are my toy's, Good luck in finding it


----------



## pne123 (Jan 30, 2008)

when you build the replacement document the process so I can build one.


----------



## bassman (Jan 30, 2008)

May the thief and their friends get food poisoning on their first try 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  Sorry about your loss.  I hate a thief!!    

                                               Keith


----------



## lcruzen (Jan 30, 2008)

Aside from the fore mentioned monitoring of ebay and Criagslist might want to watch to see if someone joins these forums from your area. Long shot but ya never know.


----------

